# I need your store links for a crafters link section.



## Lane (Jan 12, 2008)

I am rebuilding my online store, along with it, I am building a page full of links to other crafters sites. I'd LOVE to have a full Etsy store section!

Heck, it is a little bit more advertising for your store or page. I ask nothing in return, really. 

Here is the page, my store re-opens Feb 14th, A big "Love Yourself, Love the Planet" theme...hence Valentine's Day. The page is going to be clickable from my main store page. 

http://luxurylanesoap.com/

Direct link: http://luxurylanesoap.com/Pink/LinkageBaby.html


----------



## dpowell (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you for the offer. If you are interested here are my links

www crazytimescandles.com - web store

http://crazytimescandles.etsy.com - Etsy Shop


----------



## Lane (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks! I'll add your web store, I am trying to get together atleast ten to 20 Esty sites before I add a seperate esty section!


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 12, 2008)

Here are mine:

www.artspot.etsy.com
www.texasartspot.com

Thank!


----------



## Lane (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks Tab! I am hoping to get MORE and MORE ETSY pages so I can do an entire section for those stores...


----------



## SouthernEssence (Jan 13, 2008)

http://www.etsy.com/shop.php?user_id=5315389

Here's mine.


----------



## Lane (Jan 13, 2008)

Until I get my esty section used, can I use your other website also?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 13, 2008)

I don't have an ESY site but I do have a regular web store

www.myeclecticdragonfly.com


----------



## SouthernEssence (Jan 13, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> Until I get my esty section used, can I use your other website also?



If that question was for me, then yes.
www.southern-essence.com


----------



## Lane (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks! All the sites should be up now... I have a few more to add and I am keeping a list of the esty pages.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 13, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> I am rebuilding my online store, along with it, I am building a page full of links to other crafters sites. I'd LOVE to have a full Etsy store section!
> 
> Heck, it is a little bit more advertising for your store or page. I ask nothing in return, really.
> 
> ...




Lane, feel free to add mine too if you wish. 8) 

My TOG Soap Making Tools site is;
www.togsoapmolds.etsy.com

Our soap sister site is;

www.thebathemporium.etsy.com

Thanks so much Lane!

Paul


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 13, 2008)

Here is mine lane

www.moonstruckmagic.etsy.com
Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Lane (Jan 14, 2008)

This is what I have so far...
Main links page: http://luxurylanesoap.com/Pink/LinkageBaby.html
Etsy Page: http://luxurylanesoap.com/EtsyPages.html

 The Etsy page ended up being fancier than I thought... Can you all check it out and make sure you are OK with the pictures I used and descriptions? I put the stores in no certain order, just what I happened to click on... I had to do a lot of page shifting back and forth... If I can get a few more esty store links (hint hint people...) I'd like to do a "Store of the Month" every month.

Anyone else??


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks fantastic Lane!!!  Thank you so much! 8) 


Paul...


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 14, 2008)

I feel so special, My link is a diff color HA!


----------



## motherhues (Jan 14, 2008)

I would love it if you added mine 

For Soaps and Other Botanical Bath Goodies 
http://www.motherhues.etsy.com

and for my Waldorf Inspired Dolls and Original Machine Embroidery Patterns
http://www.madebymotherhues.etsy.com

 thank you!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 14, 2008)

I like mine looks kewl!


----------



## Lane (Jan 14, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> I feel so special, My link is a diff color HA!


 Hmmm....It doesn't show a diff. color on my end... But you can still feel special!

 



			
				motherhues said:
			
		

> and for my Waldorf Inspired Dolls and Original Machine Embroidery Patterns
> http://www.madebymotherhues.com


 For some reason, your link won't work...   But I have your etsy page up.


----------



## Bret (Jan 14, 2008)

How nice! 

Epona's Melting Pot
http://www.eponasmeltingpot.etsy.com


----------



## SouthernEssence (Jan 15, 2008)

Lane said:
			
		

> dragonfly princess said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not a different color on my end either.  If you click on a link it turns purple...I'm sure that's what you're seeing.


----------



## hellocrafty (Feb 4, 2008)

Hi Lane,

If you're still accepting other etsy shops, here's my link:

http://www.hellocrafty.etsy.com

Thanks!
Bonnie


----------



## Lane (Feb 5, 2008)

hellocrafty said:
			
		

> Hi Lane,
> 
> If you're still accepting other etsy shops, here's my link:
> 
> ...


Yup! I am adding it now! I LOVE LOVE LOVE the soap molds you use!


----------



## holmescraft (Feb 5, 2008)

Please add mine too.

http://holmescraft.etsy.com

Thanks


----------



## Lane (Feb 5, 2008)

holmescraft said:
			
		

> Please add mine too.
> 
> http://holmescraft.etsy.com
> 
> Thanks


Of course! I am going to bed now, but I will add it first thing tomorrow! Thank you for your interest!


----------



## Lane (Feb 5, 2008)

Ok, got it. 

Just to let EVERYONE know, tonight I will be going to each of our Etsy shops and getting Valentine's pictures for the little picture above the links.  If you dont have Valentine items, I will just find something red, white or pink. 

Thank you again everyone for letting me use your shops on the Esty craft page!!!

P.S. If anyone else is interested, just let me know, I've got an empty spot.


----------



## Hazelnut (Feb 29, 2008)

Day late and a dollar short, but here's my etsy shop:

http://soapstore.etsy.com

It's also in my siggy.


----------

